

Cloud9 – A better Vim mode and how you can use it to double your productivity - TimJRobinson
https://c9.io/site/blog/2014/12/vim-mode-double-your-productivity

======
volldabei95zwei
Awesome. Reminds me of the vim screenshot mode ;-)
[http://usersnap.com/blog/developers-will-never-need-leave-
vi...](http://usersnap.com/blog/developers-will-never-need-leave-vim/)

